# Lights - auto on/off?



## rjgoss (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there some kind of add on that can make headlights turn on and off automatically?

I have a 1999 7470 i.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbstrickland (Sep 10, 2008)

My understanding i is not an add on, you can have this option programed be the dealer, but before you do so look for all the options you have in a reprogram so you can have them done on one visit.


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

As far as I know, the E38 models never came with automatic headlights, they all had the manual switch for turning them on and off. Although there have been some people out there who have modded their 7's with this feature by installing a light sensor and tapping into the headlight control.


----------



## rjgoss (Jan 21, 2009)

Is that something only the dealer can do or can my indy mechanic do it? You mentioned reprograming other stuff, what other stuff is there to reprogram/add?

That mod you metioned, is that something I could DIY or dealer?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I think they mean DRLs (Daytime Running Lights) where your high beams always come on at a lower intensity.

Look at www.e38.org for car memory and key memory options. Dealer or indie mecahnic with proper computer set up. Not standard DIY'able.


----------



## manithemoneyman (Jul 17, 2007)

rjgoss said:


> Is that something only the dealer can do or can my indy mechanic do it? You mentioned reprograming other stuff, what other stuff is there to reprogram/add?
> 
> That mod you metioned, is that something I could DIY or dealer?


M. Wong brings up a good point, are you talking about having your headlights automatically come on when it's dark? If so then this was not offered by the factory and is an aftermarket DIY, however it takes some work.

If you are referring to just having the Daytime Running Lights where the inner bulbs (high beams) are lit even though the rest of the lights are off (to improve visibility during the day) then this feature is programmable. Dealerships can definitely do this but most good BMW-focused independent mechanic shops can do this as well.


----------



## rjgoss (Jan 21, 2009)

No, not the DRL's, the lights that come on when it gets dark out. 

Thanks fellas, I think i'm gonna leave it, don't want to screw up my lights, I don't know anything about it.

Thanks for straighten me out.

Later


----------

